# Robo repbot



## ROBO REPBOT (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

My name is Jeremy. I am here ad ROBO REPBOT for Robolics Labs...

First about me: I compete in men's HW bodybuilding. I also have experience in powerlifting. 
I like to help others with contest prep. Dieting, training, posing ect... 

Off season stats. 
280-290lbs..
6'1
13-14%

I come from evo. As many do... I worked for evo and could tell you all kinds of BS. 
I recently partnered with Robo. His gear is legendary and he has always come through for every individual. His reviews and product speaks for itself. 
I am here to help with questions and inquiries. 

That about sums me up. I see a lot of familiar faces here and look forward to getting to know may of you. 
Cheers.


----------



## brazey (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Pittbox (Oct 3, 2015)

Robot is private I thought 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittbox (Oct 3, 2015)

Robot was one of the victims of the mass ban on evo.
Are you hoping to set up shop here?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Frank Garrett (Oct 5, 2015)

Robo is an awesome domestic source.. yes they are private.... you can always PM a rep on here for info on how to get set up with them.


----------

